# Voskuhl traded to Charlotte



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2118006



> This move combined with the new amnesty clause (Phoenix plans to ask for relief from Howard Eisley's contract) should do the trick.


The Suns look like they should be well positioned for next season. If they do sign Joe Johnson, this will be Marion's last season as a Sun.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Beat me to it by 2 minutes.

Yet further evidence that they will be keeping JJ.

I think it is a good move. Jake will get the playing time he wants with the Bobcats. He performed well for us 2 years ago, but last year was lost in the shuffle. I was not expecfting a whole lot out of him again this year, so I must say it was a good move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we can at least keep Marion till his last yr on his deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

anyone know our cap situation without him and now eisley supposedly coming off the books with the amensty rule? voshkul makes 1.9 mill and eisley had a 6-8 mill contract even though hes not on the team.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I can do the math later. Eislet was about 5.7 according to ESPN.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought Eisley was $6,906,250...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That's a good 7 million off the books. Sarver should be shot in the face if he doesn't match JJ's offer, and trades Marion now. I guess I can somewhat understand wanting not to go overboard spending. But after clearing all this cap room, and our team being so close to a title, Sarver better not screw this up.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

How about holding off all the complaining about Sarver until we actually know what will happen with Joe. I hope we match the offer, so all the sarver haters on this board will praise him with egg on their collective faces.

By the way it hurts a little inside to see Voskuhl leave the team, his energy on the bench was second to none in the NBA last year, the bobcats got themselves a class act with this transaction.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I thought Eisley was $6,906,250...


According to ESPN article:



> he Suns bought out Eisley's contract at the start of last season and still owe him $5.6 million in 2005-06 and 162,660 in 2006-07. Under the amnesty rules, the Suns would be allowed to apply for amnesty for Eisley's contract, even though he's no longer with the team.


Unless that is a typo for the 06-07 figure and it is missing a zero?


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2118006
> 
> 
> 
> The Suns look like they should be well positioned for next season. If they do sign Joe Johnson, this will be Marion's last season as a Sun.


Finally Mr. Roger's you're coming around on this. I said a while ago that no matter the cost of JJ we wil resign him, even if it meant losing Marion later on. Looks like this will be the last year this group will be together. I'm surprised you still have my quote in your sig. Haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

godampokeman said:


> How about holding off all the complaining about Sarver until we actually know what will happen with Joe. I hope we match the offer, so all the sarver haters on this board will praise him with egg on their collective faces.
> 
> By the way it hurts a little inside to see Voskuhl leave the team, his energy on the bench was second to none in the NBA last year, the bobcats got themselves a class act with this transaction.


A-freakin-men.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

godampokeman said:


> By the way it hurts a little inside to see Voskuhl leave the team, his energy on the bench was second to none in the NBA last year, the bobcats got themselves a class act with this transaction.


Voskuhl played last year? :biggrin:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

RedStripe27 said:


> Voskuhl played last year? :biggrin:


Ya he actually started 1 game against Memphis to. In 38 games he averaged 9.5 minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

this is from chad fords chat today.


Mitch (NY): I've been hearing conflicting reports on Joe Johnson. Will the suns match the Hawks 70 million dollar offer? 

Chad Ford: They say they will. And they claim that owner Robert Sarver is one board. They certainly have acted like they will, trading Quentin Richardson and Jake Voshkuhl for cap space. I'd be surprised if they didn't match. If Atlanta doesn't get Johnson, it's going to be a long, long summer.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry didn't come on yesterday. Good to see Jake traded I think. Not a real huge trade that I care about. Just resign JJ


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Sorry didn't come on yesterday. Good to see Jake traded I think. Not a real huge trade that I care about. Just resign JJ


It's cool Kekai, I have no life so I was on and kept em in line. *brushes shoulder*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> It's cool Kekai, I have no life so I was on and kept em in line. *brushes shoulder*


haha nice. I see its more active here. Good job


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> haha nice. I see its more active here. Good job


yep I rule. :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:cheers: 

OK, I'm done.


Now that I'm a Ravens mod too. It's been hard to find fans to go there. No one responds or they say they don't do forums. The place is so dead there now.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I have no life



At least I'm not the only one. :cheers:


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Any Suns fan hates to see Voskuhl traded, he is truly the man and will be missed by all.. even though it means that Joe will be back.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

godampokeman said:


> Any Suns fan hates to see Voskuhl traded, he is truly the man and will be missed by all.. even though it means that Joe will be back.


Actuallly I won't miss him that much :smile:


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

i love guys that play with passion. Voskuhl plays with passion. He may not be the most talanted man in the league, but his effort will keep him around the league for a while. I am going to miss him a lot.


----------

